# Amplificador Studio Standard Fisher CA-2300



## SOLOPARAELLAS (Ago 17, 2009)

buenos días a todos de antemano agradezco me puedan ayudar; tengo un amplificador Studio Standard Fisher CA-2300 tiene alrededor de 30 años de antigüedad tengo un problema debido a que cuando subo solo un poco el volumen comienzan a distorsionar los sonidos de freq. medias a este amp se le reemplazaron en su totalidad los capacitores de todos los pcb debido a que estaban en fuga o no entregaban la capacidad que decían  el sonido es bastante nítido pero cuando se aumenta el vol. empiezan a distorsionar los sonidos medios mas en un canal que en el otro. este amp utiliza etapa de potencia discreta es de 4 canales, cuando conecto los 4 parlantes de 8 ohm la distorsion aumenta bastante sera que la fuente no esta entregando los voltajes requeridos? los diodos rectificadores nunca los he cambiado alguien me podra ayudar a identificar la falla? gracias por su tiempo.


----------

